
A prescription for smart pills - robg
http://www.roughtype.com/archives/2008/12/a_prescription.php
======
tptacek
"Recent research has identified beneficial neural changes engendered by
exercise, nutrition and sleep, as well as instruction and reading. In short,
cognitive-enhancing drugs seem morally equivalent to other, more familiar,
enhancements".

An isomorphism:

"Research has identified beneficial changes engendered by exercise, nutrition
and sleep, as well as instruction and training. In short, performance-enhacing
steroids seem morally equivalent to other, more familiar, enhancements".

The problem is that exercise, nutrition, and sleep are categorically positive
enhancements. Neuropharmaceuticals aren't. Do we even have data on what
happens to large populations of people exposed to them on a regular basis, as
they age? Meanwhile, because the playing field is unlevel, people could be
induced to use these drugs whether they're comfortable with them or not.

